# Searching for a suitable area...



## exlka (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll try to make it short:
I live in Germany and since i can make my money online i have been looking for nicer places to live.
In fact i've already spent 7 months in Thailand (Phuket) last year, but
in the end the internet connection wasn't reliable enough and the distance made it hard for family members to visit.

So back in Germany i decided to give Spain a shot. It's close. warm(ish) during the winter and prices are coming down to a reasonable level. I started to learn spanish a couple of weeks ago.

I need help trying to figure out which general area would suit my needs the best.

- don't need a job, just a reliable broadband connection
- i like using my cyclocross bike almost daily. For that i need some decent dirt/gravel paths or low traffic roads. A forest nearby would be a huge plus as well. 
- I plan on staying only for 6-8 months out of the year (oct-may), so i need a reasonably warm area not to far away from the beach (20-30 min drive is fine) 
- bigger city in the vicinity for shopping and entertainment, maybe even with a decent football team in town (within a 30-40 minute drive)
- it has to be quiet! (as quiet as possible with at least 6 Mbit Adsl available)


I plan on driving down there in October/November. Stay at a hotel for a week or two and look for a house to rent.
Depending on how i like it, i might buy something later next year.
As of right now i was thinking of somewhere around Valencia. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

exlka said:


> I'll try to make it short:
> I live in Germany and since i can make my money online i have been looking for nicer places to live.
> In fact i've already spent 7 months in Thailand (Phuket) last year, but
> in the end the internet connection wasn't reliable enough and the distance made it hard for family members to visit.
> ...


the cycling (on roads,yes.But in the (off road in the country parks), mght be a problem), but have you considered Hong Kong? I lived there for many years and it would be right up your street. Fast broadband connection and that was wayyyyy outin the countryside.

if you decide on Spain, make sure the place you rent/buy has a landline and telefonica will give you a connection. It would be best if that type of connection was in place already. Telefonica said we could get a 6mbps connection when we bought our place, then said then best they could do was 56kbps. No ammount of argueing with them will change their position.

currently I use a dongle from orange.es which most times gives 3 mbps but not always


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

exlka said:


> I'll try to make it short:
> I live in Germany and since i can make my money online i have been looking for nicer places to live.
> In fact i've already spent 7 months in Thailand (Phuket) last year, but
> in the end the internet connection wasn't reliable enough and the distance made it hard for family members to visit.
> ...


Javea about an hour south of Valencia

the quiet + great internet might be a bit of a problem

however we get a really good connection in the port - can't remember who with - but not telefonica - some wireless co. (will ask dh but he's just left for the airport & won't be contactable for 24+ hours )

a speed test just gave me 6.11:clap2: although it does drop to about 3 sometimes

it's pretty peaceful most of the year - only really July & August when it isn't


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

exlka said:


> I'll try to make it short:
> I live in Germany and since i can make my money online i have been looking for nicer places to live.
> In fact i've already spent 7 months in Thailand (Phuket) last year, but
> in the end the internet connection wasn't reliable enough and the distance made it hard for family members to visit.
> ...


Where we live seems ideal for you !


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> Javea about an hour south of Valencia


I agree 

And I also agree you would be best to rent somewhere that already has ADSL. When we asked Telefonica they said they could do it, only to tell us 3 weeks later 'oh sorry the exchange is full'!

My hubby is into mountain biking and we live on the hill to the south of Javea - lots of trails and quiet tracks to ride on.


----------



## exlka (Jul 5, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> I agree
> 
> And I also agree you would be best to rent somewhere that already has ADSL. When we asked Telefonica they said they could do it, only to tell us 3 weeks later 'oh sorry the exchange is full'!
> 
> My hubby is into mountain biking and we live on the hill to the south of Javea - lots of trails and quiet tracks to ride on.


Sounds good. I will definitely insist on ADSL being already installed.
Hopefully it won't be too hard to find a quiet place with internet.
Any suggestions on how to get a good estate agent in that region ?


----------

